# January Flounder Gigging Galveston



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
www.galvestonfloundergigging.com
409-739-8526
During the good weather windows we are gigging some nice flounder. Winds have hurt us allot the past couple weeks, but during the breaks - we are still getting em. The fish are holding on sand and oyster mixed.
Fishing has been great for reds and trout on our day trips. Fishing the back lakes and bayous. Oyster reefs in the lakes when the days are milder and deeper channels and drops in the bayous for nice specks when the water temps fall.
We have some open dates for January if you want to get out and gig some flounder at night or get out on a daytime fishing trip for reds and trout.
409-739-8526
www.fishinggalvestontx.com


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*One more pic*

Had to add this pic of this little girl. Her Dad and her started fishing with me three years ago. She has a passion for fishing that I have never seen in a little girl. They are always a blast to have on board, and always fun time!


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Good Conditions, Great Group, Good Dog, and Lot of Flounder*

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
409-739-8526
Last night was another great night on Galveston Bay. Once we locate the fish, January flounder gigging is simply amazing in Galveston. Water clarity is as good as it can get for Galveston Bay, and there are plenty of flounder out here. 
Fish were up as soon as sun went down. They had been there a while too. Buried pretty good. In less than 2 hours we had 17 fish, with only two slipping by us. We worked for the last three, but had em in 35 minutes. 
Looks like next week is going to be favorable conditions and we have some openings if you want to get out on some January Flounder Gigging Action! Click here to book or give me a call.
409-739-8526


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Great Conditions, and Plenty of Fish!*

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
www.galvestonfloundergigging.com
409-739-8526

We could not ask for better flounder gigging conditions here in Galveston Texas. Clear water, light winds, and plenty of flounder. We are intercepting the flounder as they are moving back into the bays from their annual spawning grounds. Bait fish is the key. Find the bait.... and you find the fish.

Give me a call to get in on a Galveston Flounder Gigging Trip, Fish-Gig Combo, or a daytime fishing trip for Redfish, Trout and Flounder.
409-739-8526


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Got em again!*

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
www.galvestonfloundergigging.com
409-739-8526

It was another good night last night for flounder gigging in Galveston. 3 limits of fish, but not as fast and furious as the night before. We grinded for an hour or two, and then when the tide reached its peak high... the fish were there. No monster fish, but good quality 'stuffing size' Galveston Flounder! 12 year old Xavier gigged his very first ever flounder, and a few more as well! He is now hooked!

This is the time of year that be very, very productive. Most of Galveston Bay is clean and clear, and when the winds are light between frontal systems, the flounder gigging is great! Sandy bottoms seems to be holding our fish, with only 1 out of every 20 being found on oyster reefs.

We have January availability, and are booking for February and also Spring Break 2016. March can be fun flounder gigging if conditions allow. We will also be fishing for speckled trout, redfish, BaySnapper (Sheepshead), Big Bull Drum, and Bull Reds! We are a very kid friendly fishing Charter and enjoy getting families and kids out on Galveston Bay!

Give me a call and we will get you out on the water!
409-739-8526
www.fishinggalvestontx.com
http://www.fishinggalvestontx.com/g...ters/family-friendly-galveston-fishing-guides


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Another Great Night on Galveston Bay*

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
www.galvestonfloundergigging.com
409-739-8526







409-739-8526

Yesterday evening we had a Galveston Fish-Gig Combo and despite some early signs of showers, the customers did not want to reschedule. It started off great with some redfish and specks. Rose caught her very first ever Red Fish and now she hooked! With only a couple of hours of fishing before sunset, we caught quite a few reds and specks though some didn't make the minimum length. Live shrimp and live mullet were the baits of choice and it was nice to get some fishing in before we watched a beautiful sunset over Galveston Bay.

There were allot of "firsts" on yesterdays charter. Rose caught her very first Redfish, and Little Johnny Boy gigged his very first Flounder! It is so much fun for us to see the excitement kids have while hunting the bay floor for flounder! All of the mullet, crabs, needle fish, piggy perch, stone crabs, and more..... and kids always look at me funny and smile real big when I tell them to keep their eye out for Sponge Bob!  On a serious note, flounder gigging is so exciting for kids. This time of year Galveston Bay is so clear, it is a great experience to see all the marine life that call the shallow bay flats home. We pride ourselves in being an extremely family and kid friendly fishing charter, and there is nothing better than seeing kids get hooked on fishing and or flounder gigging.

There were lots of flounder last night, and it was a great trip. When what we call "Flounder Fever" sets in... its easier to miss than you might think....so we didn't quite get the 30 fish, but did get 27 before calling it an evening. The fish are holding on sand/clay bottoms, and bait fish is still the main factor. Find the bait.... Find the Fish.

The flounder gigging in Galveston Bay right now is very good. What else is there to do on a January Night? Give me a call or email me if you have any questions or would like to check availability.
409-739-8526







409-739-8526
[email protected]Call
Send SMS
Call from mobile
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*My working Buddy*

wanted to share this pic of my yellow lab 'Gig'. He not only retrieves birds.... he hunts flounder too!


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Weekend Gigging*

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
www.galvestonfloundergigging.com
409-739-8526







409-739-8526

Despite the front that passed thru, we still had a productive weekend of flounder gigging here in Galveston Texas. Friday night we had one boat limit out fairly quick and the other boat didn't quite get their limits, but the fish were bigger than usual for January. Saturday night was a 'No Go' and we rescheduled the trips. 
Sunday night we were back at it and gigged some nice fish. Not limits, but still a good time and quality flounder.
We have some openings this week, and it looks like we are going to have some nice days Tuesday and Wednesday.

We are beginning to book up for Spring Break fishing and Galveston offers some great fishing fun during this time! 409-739-8526







409-739-8526
Check out a clip of our Spring Break Trips here.
www.fishinggalvestontx.comCall
Send SMS
Call from mobile
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype


----------

